# Need your help - what would you call this pastry?



## inxu (May 13, 2009)

Hello you all English speakers

I am from Estonia and hoping to get a bit of your help. I am trying to find a good English term for the following pastry:
It is a small (for one person) round "open-face" pastry made from yeast dough, filled with curd/cottage cheese or semolina mixture. The attached picture should give you a hint of what it looks like.

Thank you!!


----------



## Hoot (May 13, 2009)

It looks like a type of egg custard tart.
BTW, Welocome to DC!!


----------



## babetoo (May 13, 2009)

i think so too.


----------



## Chile Chef (May 13, 2009)

Kind of looks like a danish with custard.


----------



## katybar22 (May 13, 2009)

Cheese danish?  Whatever you call it, it looks good!!


----------



## Chile Chef (May 13, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> Cheese danish?  Whatever you call it, it looks good!!


I totally agree.


----------



## snack_pack85 (May 13, 2009)

Looks like a cheese danish to me as well. Looks darn good, yes.


----------



## linicx (May 14, 2009)

Interesting. I thought Cheese Danish was made with cream cheese? It's what I get from a Chicago bakery. What I am learning is different parts of thecountry make the same name food in many different ways.


----------



## inxu (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all  It really is a delicious pastry.


----------



## PoorCooker (May 22, 2009)

It looks like a cherry cheesecake


----------



## ChefJune (May 22, 2009)

PoorCooker said:


> It looks like a cherry cheesecake


 
but where are the cherries?

It's a cheese danish.  The recipes I have are sometimes with cottage cheese or ricotta, sometimes cream cheese, sometimes combo.


----------



## ella/TO (May 22, 2009)

Sure looks like a cheese danish to me also


----------



## LPBeier (May 22, 2009)

It is a cheese danish.  and a very nice looking one too I might add!  They can be made with cottage cheese, cream cheese or even ricotta, usually in a pastry cream custard.


----------



## LPBeier (May 22, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> but where are the cherries?
> 
> It's a cheese danish.  The recipes I have are sometimes with cottage cheese or ricotta, sometimes cream cheese, sometimes combo.



Sorry, June I posted before I saw yours.  But at least we agree!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 22, 2009)

I think if the pastry is made with butter as the fat, and is a flaky pastry, then indeed, I aggree that it is a filled Danish pastry.  If it is not very buttery, and is more cake-like, then I would call it a yeast-raised filled doughnut or a filled beignet.  But whatever you want to call it, I agree that it looks wonderful.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Scotch (May 22, 2009)

In English -- and perhaps other languages as well -- just about anything that looks like that is called a Danish Pastry. 

The particular type depends on the filling. Based on your description, I think this would be either a Cheese Danish or a Custard Danish. 

Whatever it's called, it looks delicious!


----------



## leena (Dec 4, 2009)

This is just like bun with cream in between...is not having a look of pastry


----------



## linicx (Dec 10, 2009)

*What is it?*

In my neck of the woods it might be called a Bavarian Cream pastry or a cheeese (cream) danish. It would depend upon the pastry and the contents. My filling recipes are very similar in flavor but not in texture. The good news is i can put either in puff pastry. 

Decadent is really the only name.


----------



## jet (Dec 11, 2009)

A danish?


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 11, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> Cheese danish? Whatever you call it, it looks good!!


 
I thought so, too.  About to say "give it here!"


----------



## linicx (Dec 11, 2009)

Odd. I've never seen a round danish.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 11, 2009)

really? check here:
cheese danish - Google Images
many shapes, lots of round ones


----------

